# Cambusnethan Priory



## cybergibbons (Dec 6, 2005)

Visited on the 4 December.

The house is on a unpaved road which is fairly heavy going. Look at an OS map and you can see that one way is much shorter than the other - take this one as the other way is almost impassible by normal cars.

The building is very ruined. The roof has totally collapsed, nearly all the internal rendering has come away. Large portions of the substantial walls have fallen in, taking the even more substantial basement ceiling in with it. Even the stone stairs have come away from the walls.

The basement is accessible through the collapsed area. It is full of rubble, the floor is sometimes stone, sometimes wood and is falling in. The ceiling is coming in as well. There is also the most rotted, disgusting toilet bowl I have ever seen (and I know my rotted, disgusting toilet bowls) in a side room. A weird machine sits in an innaccessible room.

The circular turrets in the corners have lasted better due to their small size and shape. Some even have the rendering inside. 

Loads of beer cans and aerosols so probably a Ned hangout.

So not much to see, but very pretty nonetheless.

My photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybergibbons/sets/1510048/

Other pictures:
http://www.turbozutek.f2s.com/thumbnails.php?album=70
http://www.flickr.com/photos/duncan/sets/183234/


----------



## loopstar (Jan 23, 2006)

I've visited Cambusnethan Priory several time over the past few years and each time I find it in a sligtly more desolate and disappointing state. Over the years the local neds and lager louts have turned an, allbeit derelic, but beautiful representation of gothic architecture into pile of beer cans and mis mash of abusive graffiti!

But if you look close enough and from the right angle - the bulding still retains many of its classic and charming features.

Its safe to say that Cambusnethan Priory is beyond the point of restoration - but i would be nice to see it cleaned up and supported and made a point of local history - something for the tourists to see and appreciate for many more years to come.

Urban myth would have you believe that something sinister happened in this building which has forced it into its present condition - but don't let it keep you from taking a look. It's a beautiful and intricitly designed building!


----------



## Miggy (Oct 16, 2021)

I live not far from it


----------



## night crawler (Oct 16, 2021)

Miggy said:


> I live not far from it


Well you could get some new photo's and start a new thread, this one was started back in 2005 and the guy did not show anything. Bit of a waste of time really


----------



## wolfism (Oct 16, 2021)

Thread resurrection! Shame that Cybergibbons' Flickr account has gone, he did some really good sites back in the day.

Miggy - would be interested to see your photos, it's a long time since I was at Cambusnethan.


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 17, 2021)

I came across this earlier and have been having a look through Duncan C's Flickr pic's. Back in't day when Turbo & Co. were about the only folk cutting about up here. Sixteen years later and some of the places are still on the tourist trail, like Hartwood.


----------



## wolfism (Oct 17, 2021)

Cuban B. said:


> I came across this earlier and have been having a look through Duncan C's Flickr pic's. Back in't day when Turbo & Co. were about the only folk cutting about up here. Sixteen years later and some of the places are still on the tourist trail, like Hartwood.


Yep, you're right, Hidden Glasgow was the main UE site in those days, before DerP or 28 Days were even thought of. Hartwood will probably outlast everywhere else, it'll still be getting visitors in another 20 years' time. Can't see it being redeveloped or cleared, too ugly, too far out in the sticks and the land value's negligible.


----------

